# Advice On My Greenhead Mount...



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

I shot a pretty greenhead today (actually tag teamed it with my buddy) and i want to mount it in my wildlife management class. we only broke a foot on the bird. the mallard had very few pin feathers.

we were thinking that i could do a one foot standing mount with the broken leg tucked up by its stomach. then i was thinking of having a rester or a sleeper head style.

what do you guys think of that? do you have any advice or anything on another body style? Thanks!


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

What do you mean by broken foot? If its still attached it still can be used. Even if it is gone you can always use artifical feet. Good luck on your first mount. If I were you I would do a practice one first before I did my trophy. Be extra carefull if your using a wire wheel, every hole you make is more sewing for you.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I think you talking a pose like this, except have the broken leg tucked up. Broken legs are not a problem, they can be reconstructed with wire. Good Luck. Remember, Mallards have skin like wet toliet paper!


----------

